# GNU street series vs Salomon scout



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

I was looking at these boards and was just wondering what one you would get and why. I ride mostly park/street and my "local mountain" is really small. Do GNU boards have fully rapped edges?
thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry i cant answer your question about rapped edges, but several of my friends have gnus and have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Gnu's do not have a fully wrapped edge they cut the edge off a bit past the end of the effective part and then cap the tips. Honestly though they do such a good job at it that I've only heard of a few issues in the 20yrs they've been making boards


----------

